# Are there Time Trails TT in South Florida?



## SunRockinDiego (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey folks,
I'm trying to help a friend find a TT or two to partcipate in in South Florida. Is there a site or sites that have TT listings or that might be able to point the way to a TT in South Florida?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*Don't race, but wanted to help if I can -*

You might start by checking the links provided by www.floridabicycle.org/links.html. I found some race related event scheduling/info there at one time in the past. I don't know if you get what you're looking for but might point you in good direction.

Edited: misspelled bicycle in link, duh.


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

Try www.floridacycling.com.


----------



## Bill from WPB (May 9, 2003)

SunRockinDiego said:


> Hey folks,
> I'm trying to help a friend find a TT or two to partcipate in in South Florida. Is there a site or sites that have TT listings or that might be able to point the way to a TT in South Florida?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Try http://cyclefest.org/TT/index.htm
The West Palm Beach Time Trial Series is held once a month from Feb to Sep.
They're all 15k TTs except for two, which are 40k. The course is very fast and flat.


----------



## SunRockinDiego (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks to Bill, Gut, and Jsevil for the help. It's much appreciated.


----------

